# 215/60/16 Continental Winter tires with set of 4 OEM VW 10 spokes 16" -All New



## aalmamun26 (1 mo ago)

10 spokes VW Alloy Wheels 16"Rim wrapped with 215/60/16 Continental Contact Winter tires, 99 H - Never used
These rims and tires are a good fit for Audi, VW, and many other German model cars.
Rim Size: 6.5Jx16 H2; (Never Used) ET/Offset 44 mm; Bolt Pattern 5x112; CB/Hub : 57.1 mm;
located in Brampton, ON. Canada: 
Please contact me if you like to have it. email: [email protected]


----------

